# Lampista/fontanero, androna/golfes



## Muntsa

Hola, sóc de les que no puc viure sense el meu diccionari cat-cast/cast-cat (per nombrar-ne un), però ara mateix no el tinc a mà i necessito saber com és diu *fontanero/lampista* (que tampoc sé si és el mateix exactament) en català. 

Un altre dubte que tinc. Sé que golfes és la part de dalt de la casa (en termes molt grals.) que se sol dedicar a l'emmagatzematge de '*trastos*' (que tampoc sé si és correcte), etc.
He descobert però la paraula '*androna*', que també vol dir golfes (o buhardilla en castellà). Algú em podria recomanar quan puc utilitzar l'una i l'altra? Més que res, pq 'androna' no l'havia sentit ni llegit mai contextualitzada i, de fet, és una paraula nova per mi.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Muntsa:

L´optimot diu que es fontaner/lampista, encara que jo tampoc tinc molt clar si són el mateix o no.

Pel altre dubte, no puc ajudar-te, millor espera als nadius.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Muntsa

Ok, gràcies! Així doncs, cada vegada que he dit fontaner (pensant q ho deia malament) ho estava dient bé... he he


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jo en dic llauner. Fontaner és el primer cop que sento que va de veres. Ho he sentit a dir, però ho he interpretat com aquell que diu "quesu". Avui dia s'assimila a lampista, tot i que per a mi no és el mateix. Ara: gairebé tots els llauners toquen llum mentre que hi ha molts lampistes que no toquen l'aigua.


----------



## Samaruc

Jo, del "fontanero" castellà sempre n'he dit "llanterner"... I a ma casa és una paraula que es deia molt perquè era l'ofici d'un dels meus avis...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tinc pressa així que no puc fer una aportació com Déu mana. Només dir-te, Muntsa, que jo, del _fontanero_, en català sempre n'he dit _lampista_.

Pel que fa a _trasto_, dir-te que una figura tan magna de les nostres lletres com Josep Pla feia servir aquesta paraula constantment.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Jo sempre he sentit *lampista*, entenent que tant fa les feines del fontaner (ja que es pot dir...)  com les de l'electricista. 
Jo també pensava que _trastos _no es podia dir, i que calia dir _andròmines_.  (Però si la Montse diu que ho deia Pla... ara penso dir _trastos _tota la vida.)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi _andròmina_ em sona a nom d'estrella!  Ja vaig dir que en el meu poble la paraula equivalent és _endimari_.


----------



## xavira75

LAMPISTA I LLAUNER SÓN EQUIVALENTS: Són les persones que col·loquen o adoben llums i instal·lacions elèctriques, d’aigua i de gas. El fontaner , específicament, arregla aixetes, fonts i canalitzacions d'aigua. Salut!


----------



## Elxenc

Per terres valencianes diem: LLANTERNER. Seria perquè anaven amb una "llanterna" per a fer foc i soldar les canonades de plom.
A València a les golfes que hi havia dalt de les "finques" en deien "PORXE"  La cançó de l'estoreta parla de arreplegar els" trastos" per a buidar els els PORXES.

Per a "trasto" tenim la paraula "Enderga" (pronunciat andarga/endargues per Elx), a més a més d'ANDRÒMINA.


----------



## Doraemon-

"Lampista" es la forma típica de Barcelona, no sé si de tot el Principat, no només en català sinò també en el castellà de Barcelona. És una d'aquestes paraules que s'utilitzen en el castellà d'allà que ningú més utilitza arreu. Algunes per influència del català, altres no (seria més un localisme), com per exemple "paleta" o "torre".
S'ha d'anar amb compte que el lampista no es només el "fontanero", també és l'electricista o l'instalador de gas.
"Fontaner" també es correcte tot i que s'utilitza menys, però té un significat molt més precís: es dedica a les canalitzacions i fontanes (de fontana fontaner, no és cap castellanisme).
En altres llocs (País Valencià) com ha han dit s'utilitza "llanterner" (amb la mateixa ambigüitat que el 'lampista' del Principat).


----------

